# we finally have royal oak lump charcoal up here ~



## tasunkawitko (Apr 14, 2009)

i got into this whole BBQ and smoking thing last year. at the time there was no lump charcoal available at all. then, starting in july or august, we could get kingsford lump, which was good but probably not great. then, on a trip to great falls, my wife picked my up some cowboy brand. i know it has a bad rep here, but i liked it quite a bit and found no problems with it. still, a lot of small pieces that were basically unusable.

now, we've finally got roal oak lump charcoal here (green bag) advertised as coming from hickory, oak, maple and other hardwoods. i've heard great things about royal oak on this forum and would like to know if this is what y'all are talking about and what i can expect.

thanks in advance!

ron

p.s. - someone somewhere had a link to online reviews of different charcoals - can anyone re-post that?


----------



## suprfast (Apr 14, 2009)

i think this is what you wanted
http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpindexpage.htm?bag

ironically i just picked up a bag of RO red bag from wally world yesterday.  Going to give it a shot this weekend with a brisket
kris


----------



## hell fire grill (Apr 14, 2009)

Most folks are using the royal oak in the red bag. Preferably the bags that are made in the USA. There are a couple of other countrys of origin.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 14, 2009)

kris - that's the link! thanks!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 14, 2009)

for those interested, here's the link to the review of this charcoal. looks to be pretty decent and i will report on results.

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpdatabase/lumpbag84.htm


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 14, 2009)

my local SUper Walmart(ottawa, IL.) has not had the Royal Oak in stock, so I had to make a run to Home Depot 2 weeks ago for 8 bags of Coyboy, and 3 bags of mesquite(my wood of choice). I have a bag and ahalf of mesquite left, and 6 bags of Cowboy lump. Hopefully the RO is back in stock before my Marseilles in May BYOS event.


----------



## wutang (Apr 14, 2009)

I have used the RO Steakhouse in the green bag quite a bit. I have had no problems with it at all. I have also used the RO lump in the red bag. I like both, they are about the same. I have seen some people post that one seemed to have more larger pieces than the other but I think that has more to do with how the bags were handled when shipped.


----------



## rickw (Apr 14, 2009)

I shop not far from you in Morris and the Walmart always has RO lump. Plus the Menards across the road has the RO Steakhouse lump.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks for the heads up, 

We used to shop @ that Wallmart in Morris, until they built the one in Ottawa, its a couple miles closer to Marseilles, and sells liquor..one stop shopping. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   The one in Ottawa used to have it, its just been missing the last month or so when I have looked. 

If I dont see any @ Ottawa my next trip I will hit Morris on my way home from work in the suburbs and stop in Morris. 

thanks again


----------



## howufiga (Apr 14, 2009)

Chisoxjim, if you ever get out to Yorkville, Ill. there is a butcher shop that called Dave's Meat Market on Bridges St(Rt 47).  They sell a brand of lump I've never seen before.  I forget the name of it, but they sell some good cuts of meat there too.  

Another Sox fan huh?  too bad about Dwayne Wise.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 14, 2009)

I get to Yorkville occasionally.  Ill check it out the next time I am heading north on 47.

I go to Polancics meat market in Ottawa for meat, and they are pretty good. but I will keep Dave's in mind.  I am heading up to Rheams in Elburn within the next few weeks to get either some Boudin, or hot links.  

D. Wise?  I dont like to see anyone get hurt, but I would rather have B.Anderson, and J. Owens sharing time in center myself.


----------



## howufiga (Apr 14, 2009)

I was more talking about the lump charcoal than the meat there.  My neighbor has used it in his silver smoker and he told me that it was better than the Cowboy lump.  

B Anderson is definitely better than Wise defensively, but he can't hit a lick!


----------



## swinging meat (Apr 14, 2009)

I too am from Chinook, so first off thats quite a shock to see another on this forum from our little town. Anyway where the heck did you find that lump. I have been looking but have come up with nothing short of ordering it on the internet.

Thanks for any help


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 14, 2009)

holy moly! a fellow sugarbeeter! now we're going to take over! i graduated (class of 89) and moved away for a few years - moved back a couple of years ago and am glad that i did - good place to raise family. send a PM if you want letting me know who you are - i have an idea but am not 100% sure because if it is you, i thought you lived in glendive!

as for the royal oak, my wife picked up some for me at k-mart yesterday - i came home from work and there it was on the front porch with a note saying,  "is this what you've been looking for?" i love that gal ~  ;)


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 14, 2009)

Ill give it a shot as a lump source, thanks.


----------

